# Husband asked for trial separation



## LostWife87 (May 22, 2013)

My husband and I have had our differences in the 7 years we've been together, but I never thought it would truely come to this. He has been fighting an opiate addiction for 3 years. We have gone back and forth, up and down, every which way to get him help. Sometimes it worked for awhile and then sometimes he would slip up and I would ask him to stay elsewhere while he figured out what he wanted. We finally, finally found the key to his success in an injection called Vivitrol. He has been clean for almost 2 months now and I feel like if it wasn't for that, he would not be alive. Everything about him started to change when he started the shot. He was happier. Smiled more. Laughed more. Was intimate more. It was wonderful. Finally, my husband was back!! I couldn't have been more happy. Finally, our kids could laugh and play with their dad without his moodiness the street drugs had given him. But my happiness was short-lived. He started to distance himself from me. Sex became basically non-existant and he would find any reason to not be home. I know he hadn't relapsed as with this injection, there would be no way without almost certainly killing himself. I could feel us falling apart, slowly, and it felt as if there was nothing I could do about it. Well, it all came to head last night when he told me he wasn't in love with me anymore. I was shattered. He said he wanted to be clean and happy and wasn't sure if I was part of that plan. That he needed to work on himself before he could work on us. What am I supposed to do?? I do not want our marriage to be over. After everything we have been through together, this is not acceptable to me. Please, someone, help! Counseling isn't an option for him as he tried it with his addiction and it didn't help so he thinks it wouldn't help us. I need help!


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate to say this, but if he isn't back on the drugs and for him to flip unexpectedly means something else--that there is another woman. 

Has his routine changed? Has he come back at strange hours? What about mobile phone usage? Excessive text messages, etc, etc?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have access to cell phone/text/email/IM records?

Put a voice-activated recorder under the seat of his car and in other locations where he'd expect privacy.

Put a keylogger on the home computer.

You'll have an answer - and quite possibly the identity - of posOW within 24-48 hours.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Same exact verbage as what my STBXW told me that cool March morning a couple of years ago: "*Honey, I've been thinking that what we need is a trial separation!*" Not a bit of suspicion on my part ~ no reason to!

Long story short ~ she had already been sleeping with her out-of-town OMen, who I didn't even have the first damn clue about, because I was so "ga-ga" trusting of her. I didn't actually find out anything about it until some 9-10 months post-separation!

Just follow *Conrad*'s advice to the letter ~ and whether it turns out to be drugs, or even another woman, you'll get your answer post-haste!

Best of luck to you! Hate to see you here, *LostWife*, but you've definitely come to the right place!


----------

